# Spurs Hire WNBA All-Star Becky Hammon as Assistant Coach



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> NEW YORK -- Gregg Popovich is not the talkative sort. Yet he's effusive about Becky Hammon, who after her WNBA career ends wants to coach -- women or men.
> 
> Popovich suggested Hammon -- whom the Spurs' coach calls a "lifer" in the sport -- attend his team's practices after a season-ending knee injury last summer kept the San Antonio All-Star from playing a 15th season.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/wnba/story/_/id/10881818/gregg-popovich-invites-wnba-star-becky-hammon-san-antonio-spurs-practices

She'll be the second female assistant coach in NBA history, and the first full-time female assistant coach.


----------

